# Circuito antitartamudez



## rascueso (Feb 12, 2011)

Como dije en otro tema estoy de limpieza de pc y aprovecho para colgar circuitos que alguna vez baje valla a saber porque.
este era pq quería poner un consultorio para tratar a la tar tar tar tar tar tartamudez. saludos


----------



## rascueso (Feb 12, 2011)

No se pipa yo lo quería probar con un conocido pero nunca me anime ya que el loco mide 2m tiene la tiene una fuerza increíble y como plus esta muy muy loco además de tartamudo. Mira si lo tomaba mal…. Imagínate en que lugar del cuerpo traía incrustado el aparatito a mi casa


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2011)

si una persona tiene un problea asi desde hace años , y si ustedes han dedicado tiempo en armarlo (ni vi que hace) es obvio que lo hacen con afecto y con la intencion de ayudarlo.
puede funcionar o no .
en el texto se habla de un motivo psicologico.
pues que si es para "intentar" ayudar a alguien con un problema ............que mejor motivo ??? 

dudo que vea que se estan burlando si le explican .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2011)

solo falta un tarta-mudo y a probar el circuito ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ya que estamos tambien le quitamos el vicio del cigarrillo y matamos dos pajaros de un solo tiro,digo descarga ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2011)

Otro método :

http://www.smalltalk.pagina.gr/

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otro método :
> 
> http://www.smalltalk.pagina.gr/
> 
> Saludos !




No es mas o menos el mismo metodo? o dije cualquiera?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2011)

No se Pipa que dijiste , porque aquí no sale.

Pero el que posteó Rascueso es solo un "metrónomo" , el comercial que yo puse es un poco mmas elaborado.


Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se Pipa que dijiste , porque aquí no sale.
> 
> Pero el que posteó Rascueso es solo un "metrónomo" , el comercial que yo puse es un poco mmas elaborado.
> 
> ...




Buenas, estuve hablando con esta persona que tenia en mente para probar el circuito, y me comentaba que su fonoudiologa , cierta ves le propuso el uso de un aparato electronico que le podia ayudar en este problema.

Cosa que no acedio vaya a saber uno porque.
Por lo visto no es algo muy nuevo o ya se venia viendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2011)

La ventaja ahora sería que como todo el mundo anda con auriculares escuchando música , ni lo mirarían. Además que segun comentan se usa un tiempo nada más , en fin , vaya a saber el porqué de la negativa 


Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Me quede con la duda, hoy voy a volver a hablar con este pibe a ver que dice, esta ves voy a comentarle bien el proposito, me voy atajando por las dudas, ja.
Dando vueltas me encontre con esto,
http://www.elcorreogallego.es/galic...amudez/idEdicion-2009-02-15/idNoticia-396084/ , tengo un casi conocido que hace electromedicina, estaba con ganas de consultarlo a el sobre esto.
Que opinan?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2011)

Ese que posteaste sería el mismo principio que el de Rascueso , o sea un marcador de ritmo , el que había puesto yo hace que el tarta oiga su propia voz pero con un delay y además subida una octava.

. . .  a probar con tu amigo ! 

Saludos !


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El que había puesto yo hace que *el tarta* oiga su propia voz
> 
> Saludos !


El Tarta:






Bueno, salvo por mi offtopic, quiero expresar mi opinión acerca de este tema. Un amigo mío, desde chico fue tartamudo, y es recurrente crónico de su fonoaudiólogo. Tiene un complejo muy grande con su "problema" (aunque no es un problema, es una dificultad) y nunca lo pudo superar, incluso ahora. Probó como 15 de estos inventos "revolucionarios" para ver si alguno daba resultado, pero él mismo se daba cuenta que no servían. Creo más bien que la pasó mal usando algo que sabía que no funcionaba. Debe ser algo con base psicológica más que somática porque hay casos de gente que se le vá, cuando crece, o por la fonoaudióloga. Este chico, después de 20 años practicamente de tratamiento, lo único que consiguió es arrastrar las palabras un poco más reprimiendo el tartamudeo, o repetición de algunas sílabas.

Ejemplo: Si antes decía " T-t-t-tartam-m-mudo" Ahora dice: "tttartammmudo". No corta las sílabas, si no que las arrastra a las vocales o consonantes "problemáticas".

En fin, para mí estos aparatos pueden funcionar siempre que el "paciente" (o el usuario mejor dicho) "crea" que va a funcionar. De lo contrario su mismo sistema nervioso no lo dejará actuar. 

Saludos. Muy buen tema para desarrollar y llevar a cabo, por qué no.

Agustín.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . .  a probar con tu amigo !
> 
> Saludos !




Voy a intentar , a ver que dice, la ultima charla mientras lo mencionaba me miraba con una cara como diciendo, este bo.... me va a curar con esos cachivaches que el hace?

 Ya veremos que sucede, si sirve al menos de algo o pierdo una amistad


----------



## rascueso (Feb 15, 2011)

pipa no creo que se enoje. en el momento que leíste esto y pensaste fabricarlo para ayudar a esa persona le estas demostrando que tu amistad vale y que te interesa la suya. 
Las caras feas o las respuestas negativas que tenga el son lógicas ya que no debe querer ilusionarse. Para mi este circuito tiene que ir acompañado del apoyo de sus afectos que lo motiven o por lo menos así lo vería yo. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2011)

Explicale *convencido* que lo que hace es marcarle el ritmo que su cerebro necesita para no trabarse , ya que si lo usa descreyendo . . .


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Estuve esta mañana y le hice leer el post entero a moo de convencerlo, veremos!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 16, 2011)

Rascueso, una pregunta sin ánimo de ofender. ¿Por qué usás un tipo de letra diferente para cada post? Si es que tiene una respuesta "lógica" 
Sa-saludos


----------



## rascueso (Feb 16, 2011)

pq como soy tan bruto para escrivir suelo usar el word y copy/paste. pero si te molesta no lo hago mas.

a a a a a a agucasta 8888888889999. saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 16, 2011)

Rascueso, me parece genial tu idea, hay pocos que hacen eso; lo que hacés es correcto.

Me refiero a lo de escribir en Word y luego Copy/Paste... Que bueno. Por lo de la letra, no te preocupes, no importa, es mucho más preferible que escribas con esa letra que como escriben muchos otros, que ni se calientan por escribir con corrección, que no cuesta nada.

Sobre el circuito...   Ni una palabra.

Saludos.
PS: Soy tartamudo desde chico, y todavía no se me fue. He ido a varias Fonoaudiólogas/os y no sirve de NADA, el problema no se va, ni un ratito. Y créanme que es horrible. Es querer hablar y no poder... No se lo deseo ni a mi peor enemigo.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 17, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Soy tartamudo desde chico, y todavía no se me fue. He ido a varias Fonoaudiólogas/os y no sirve de NADA, el problema no se va, ni un ratito. Y créanme que es horrible. Es querer hablar y no poder... No se lo deseo ni a mi peor enemigo.


 
y vas a probar el circuito...yo tambien tengo un amigo que tiene ese problema y por lo pronto voy a experimentar... La señal es una de 2khz que dura 7milisegundos y se repite por periodos que van de 2 a 5 hz, muy facil hacerlo con el soundforge abajo les dejo los audios en mp3 uno con señal cuadrada (la original del circuito) y otro con señiodal.saludos

PD: que no les de pereza en probar el metodo por no hacer el circuto...


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 17, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> pq como soy tan bruto para escrivir suelo usar el word y copy/paste. pero si te molesta no lo hago mas.
> 
> a a a a a a agucasta 8888888889999. saludos



Rascueso, no era para ofender mi comentario, en absoluto. No me molesta para nada tampoco que uses el tipo de letra distinto. Mi pregunta era si lo hacías por gusto, o por algún motivo en particular. Y veo que es por algo específico. Me parece bien que si no te gusta la ortografía, por lo menos pienses en ella como algo que sí les puede gustar a los otros, y te preocupes por escribir bien (aunque no te guste).

Igual, te cuento una cosa. A mí me encanta escribir. La ortografía es algo que se aprende _escribiendo_, y _equivocándose_. Por eso uso el Google Chrome (sin publicidad, no soy el dueño de Google Inc.) que tiene incorporado el corrector de errores (si te interesa). Es bastante rápido, y además tiene esta ventaja, con lo que no necesitarías cambiar a MS Word.

Te repito, espero que no hayas entendido que me molesté, si no todo lo contrario.
Te felicito por tener una iniciativa en mejorar la ortografía incluso si no es de tu agrado.

Nos _vemos_!
Agustín.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 17, 2011)

heee,,,toooo,nnnnn,cccceeees meeeeee puuueeedooooo arr arr mar eeeel esss,,quee.maaaaa

firma =el tarta


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 17, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> firma =el tarta



Bueno, veo que se han tomado comentarios anteriores como motivo de burla.

Quiero aclarar que la foto de una "tarta" que puse anteriormente no era burlándome ni nada por el estilo.

Rey Su-Majestad, entonces puedes armar el esquema. Adelante, y comenta los resultados.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 17, 2011)

de ningún modo fue una burla,es solo un poco de humor ácido,si ofendí a alguien mis disculpas con total sinceridad

pd:
    en realidad,jamas escuche a un tartamudo ,nomas  en la tv


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2011)

Yo fuí el que en  principio escribí tarta , el tema es que hace años que tengo un amigo ex-boxeador , que además de ser un 80 % sordo por los golpes , es tartamudo. Y la comunicación , además de paciente , es a los gritos.

Todos lo llamamos cariñosamente Tarta . . .  o Sordo.

Sr. Tarta o Sr. Sordo 

Y se me quedó pegado.


----------



## rascueso (Feb 17, 2011)

Tavo - te entiendo amigo conozco gente con ese problema y no debe ser fácil mas en una sociedad que lo único que hace es discriminar todo el tiempo. ami me gusta mucho ayudar a la gente me hace bien por eso cuando vi este diagrama lo guarde pensando que algún día se lo podría ofrecer a alguien.

agucasta --- este es mi primer msj con google chrome la verdad me solucionaste mucho las cosas un cañón el corrector. y no me enoje rey lo de si te molesta no lo hago mas fue tono joda. saludos.

el-rey-julien --- fíjate si tomaste la pastillita hoy... si te arde un poco la garganta es porque por ahi te confundiste y te clavaste una resistencia.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 17, 2011)

Me alegro que te haya servido! Por ahí cuando uso el Internet Explorer me da un poco de miedo de cometer algunos errores "previsibles". En cambio con este navegador, escribo escribo y escribo, y después me fijo las palabras subrayadas en rojo una por una.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 17, 2011)

la pucha ,,,es que justo hoy logre escaparme de la clinica¡¡¡¡(fijate que no estube unos cuandos dias por el foro) no tome la precaucion de traer las pastillas con su majestad ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
nomas no digan nada ¡¡¡¡¡¡sino me encierran una ves  mas ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Paipote (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola.
ajajaj me da risa todo los comentarios... bueno primero que nada yo soy tartamudo igual po... pero yo lo tengo controlado. pero bueno probare este circuito haber si me resulta..... y les comento.
Dicen que un tartamudo es por que se pone nervioso...MENTIRA!!! un tartamudo es tartamudo en varias motivos.... ya sean de alegria, enojos, motivacion, todos tipo de sentimientos... Mas vale tratarlo de forma voluntaria por que En Fonoaudilogia o como se escriba no sirve de nada,
Yo cuando era chico fui a aquella y no me sirvio de nada.
Ahora actualmente estoy autocontrolando mis emociones y me esta dando resultado, Hablar lento, respirar calmadamente en fin. Vive un mundo mas tranquilo  vive un mundo sin preocupaciones o verguenzas.
Ahora me pongo a buscar los componentes en la tienda y veo que onda  saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 26, 2011)

Paipote dijo:


> Mas vale tratarlo de forma voluntaria por que En Fonoaudilogia o como se escriba *no sirve de nada*,
> Yo cuando era chico fui a aquella *y no me sirvio de nada.*
> Ahora actualmente estoy *autocontrolando mis emociones y me esta dando resultado, Hablar lento, respirar calmadamente en fin. Vive un mundo mas tranquilo  vive un mundo sin preocupaciones o verguenzas.*
> Ahora me pongo a buscar los componentes en la tienda y veo que onda  saludos



Espectacular lo tuyo...   (por la vergüenza, yo también soy tartamudo )

Tenés toda la razón cuando decís que la Fonoaudióloga no sirve de nada, yo también fui de chico y solo es un gastadero de plata. Realmente la solución que si funciona es lo que comentás al final, controlar las emociones, respirar lento, no tener vergüenza de uno mismo, ir seguro cuando se quiere decir algo...
Lo dije y lo sigo diciendo, hasta que me muera : algunos dicen "ahh, es tartamudo" y se c@gan de risa... ... Si supieran lo feo que es... 

Un saludo Paipote, que andes bien.


----------



## crib640 (Mar 2, 2011)

pues yo me uno a la causa , igual soy tartamudo y voy a probar el circuito aver si puedo superar mi problema, que gracias a el, prefiero quedarme callado y no decir ni una sola palabra porque los demas vienen solo a burlarse :enfadado:, y todos dicen que soy muy serio, si supieran lo que se siente el no poder hablar bien con los demas como uno quisiera y el apartarse de medio mundo ... Incluso he llegado a perder amistades que pensaban que era una mala persona porque no les hablaba, o pensaban que les daba el avion y ni les hacia caso ....
aunque la verdad los comentarios que ponen por aqui si que me dieron gracia ... 
Igual andare aqui comentando que tal me fue...
Saludos (y nose si ya habia posteado antes jaja)...


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 2, 2011)

Buenas a todos, terminado el proceso de convencimeinto a este conocido, pasamos ala fase de prueba a ver que resultados encontramos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2011)

Estamos ansiosos


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

ja, la verdad que yo tambien, Hernan, como se llama este pibe, tambien, no tanto como yo pero.....


----------



## Electronec (Mar 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estamos ansiosos



Lo mismo digo.

Enhorabuena a estas personas que saben afrontar sus complejos.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## rascueso (Mar 3, 2011)

después de recibir tantas burlas apenas subí este circuito me pone re feliz que lo puedan aprovechar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2011)

que no me burle solo fue un desafortunado chiste y ya pedí las debidas disculpas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
tambien me alegro que lo puedan aprovechar


----------



## Improvisado (May 14, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> El Tarta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Gente, no se por donde comenzar. Lo hare primero agradeciendo la buena voluntad de todos los que están detrás de este tema. Por experiencia propia, es, digamos, una enfermedad cronica, como tantas otras que no tienen cura, pero se puede controlar. El problema mayor, repito es psicologico. Es un estado de anino en particular. Yo lo he solucionado en un 90 %, ya que un 100% es imposible, ya que tu sentido nervioso vino fallado. Lo he logrado desde el lado de la autoestima, es muy importante este tema, no sentirte INFERIOR a nadie, sea quien sea y, no dejar que te carguen, cargate vos mismo y asi vas superando el problema, AFRONTANDOLO, no escondiendote de él.
Respecto del muchacho que se niega a realizar pruebas, les comento, es dificil sentirte "humillado" 2 veces a la vez. Una que ya venis con el problema y queres esconderlo, por ende no queres enfrentar la situacion de una prueba en donde tengas que demostrar lo tartamudo que sos por un buen rato (2da humillacion). Digamos, que pasaria si a alguien rengo queremos hacerlo hacer salto en largo o salto en alto. Va a superar su complejo, va a simular su rengera, pero no va a dejar de ser rengo.
Espero haber colaborado en despejar algunas dudas desde adentro del problema. 

P/D: espero aprender electronica algun dia!!!!


----------



## Electronec (May 15, 2011)

Improvisado dijo:


> Una que ya venis con el problema y queres esconderlo, por ende no queres enfrentar la situacion de una prueba en donde tengas que demostrar lo tartamudo que sos por un buen rato (2da humillacion). Digamos, que pasaria si a alguien rengo queremos hacerlo hacer salto en largo o salto en alto. Va a superar su complejo, va a simular su rengera, pero no va a dejar de ser rengo.
> Espero haber colaborado en despejar algunas dudas desde adentro del problema.
> 
> P/D: espero aprender electronica algun dia!!!!


Improvisado, no comprendo lo que quieres decir. ¿ Lo podrias explicar mejor ?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Improvisado (May 25, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Improvisado, no comprendo lo que quieres decir. ¿ Lo podrias explicar mejor ?
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



Perdon si no me suple explicar del todo bien!!! la idea, para redondear es la siguiente.... los que tenemos este problemita, vivis con él las 24 hs del dia, vivis enfrentandote al problema segundo a segundo y, te puedo asegurar que no es nada agradable tener justo este "tic nervioso", YO, hubiese preferido cualquier otro... pero bue. asi es la vida....
Lo que quiero decir es que teniendo en cuenta esto (vivir la 24 hs con el problema) NO queremos saber nada de exponernos voluntariamente a una prueba donde, volvemos a enfrentarte al problema..... queres hablar lo menos posible, queres que la vida sea diferente. Te jode hacer los mandados, tomar un medio de transporte, a la hora de salir a buscar trabajo, imaginate cuantos vas a encontrar NINGUNO!!!!!!!, ya que vivimos en la era de la "comunicaciones" y justo nuestro problema radica ahí.... en las comunicaciones!!!!! 
Sin haber sido discrimando, te sentis discriminado, te sentis inferior, sabes que todo es un traba....
Todo esto te pasa siendo pequeño o adolescente, ya despues vas aprendiendo a domirnar ciertas situaciones y, segun tu caracter lo manejas, pero la GENTE COMUN, no lo maneja, no lo entiende.... cree que vos te haces el tonto, que tenes que poder hablar bien.... y ellos son los sanos....
Decime vos... Qué empleador va a tomar para su empresa/negocio/tienda a un tartamudo???, que mujer va a querer aceptar como novio a un tartamudo??????? Que estudio/carrera vas a poder llevar adelante siendo tartamudo?????, me entendes, pese a todo eso, soy profesor!!!! pero cuesta, es dificil, se te truncan muchos objetivos en la vida, tenes que ir buscando siempre alternativas, desde que te levantas hasta que te acostas.....
Todo eso que detalle atrás, lo vivi de chico, por eso lo comento... ya es un pasado, aunque el problema no se ha ido ni se va a ir, cada dia lo manejas mejor....

Digo esto para dejarle en claro a la gente que no entiende a la persona "tartamuda" que no quiera realizarce ningun tipo de prueba....

Un fuerte abrazo y cualquier cosa preguntame!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2011)

si, el ser humano es bastante cruel, competitivo , y mas de chico.
hace un tiempo vi una pelicula muy linda.
el tipo termino siendo maestro (por eso la recorde al leerte) , el chico tenia una enfermedad.....voy a ver si la encuentro.

pero muy linda pelicula.........aunque .uno sabe que no todas las historias reales tienen un final feliz.

esta peli :




 
tourete es el sindrome .


----------



## Improvisado (May 30, 2011)

Fernando, a esta pelicula crero haberla visto... pero la voy a volver a ver, ya que no la recuerdo bien, o quizas la agarre empesada, si me acuerdo algo del final dónde él se dirije a sus padres creo...

En cuanto a lo expuesto anteriormente, quise ser lo mas crudo posible, para que la gente se saque la careta de sabelotodo y no es así; a tal punto que teniendo 13 o 14 años, estando en la secundaria, un profesor me dijo "te voy a sacar la tartamudez a cachetada", como haciendo mencion a que uno se hace el tonto....
A esa edad, la actitud de ese profesor es RE jodida.... puede llegar a pegar tan mal en uno, que son pocos los tartamudos que terminan el secundario....

Buena semana

Fernando, te acordas el nombre de esta pelicula??????


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2011)

fijate en los enlaces , yo no recuerdo el nombre con el que la presentaron en la TV (viste que a vecs le cambian el nombre) .
pero en youtube se llama "al frente de la clase" .
en youtube (enlaces que puse) podes verla de a pedacitos , van a apreciendo todos lso capitulos.

y lo que decis es asi , no solo para quienes tienen una diferencia , un caso exagerado o explosivo se puede ver en los casos de  los chicos esos que cagan a tiros en las escuelas a sus compañeros.
y es que la realidad como dije es que somos anilames competitivos y crueles.
a pesar de nuestra inteligencia.

hay quienes ya vienen con problemas de  afuera (padres divorciados, timidez, diferencias, o simplemente sensibilidad) y en las escuelas NO se suele encontrar contencion y comprension, salvo unas pocas veces.
lo que decis de los maestros es parte de un todo , son personas y como tales hay buenos y hay HDP .

hay gente grande, comun , sin ninguna diferencia , o hasta te diria "ganadores" y asi y todo tienen que sufrir "guachadas" de parte de otros.

es dificil.......no te voy a decir que no , cada ventaja ayuda y cada desventaja pesa.
uno tiene que encontrar dentro de si las cosas y ser positivo, el otro dia veia un video de un pibe que le pasaron mil, y lo contaba con una sonrisa...... se que no es para nad facil.

pero bueno.
un saludo che.


----------



## alev246 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola gente!! soy nuevo en el foro, ante todo mis saludosssss!!!... Y mi pregunta es si probaron el circuito y funciono?
Ya que padezco de este problema de tartamudes por culpa de un susto cuando era chico (8 AÑOS), si bien lo eh manejado y mejorada con el pasar del tiempo hoy con 26 años quiero llegar a mi ultima meta que es casi inalcanzable, HABLAR BIEN!!!
Me gustaria que me informen si funciona asi llevar a cabo la realizacion del producto!!!
Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 3, 2013)

alev246 dijo:


> Hola gente!! soy nuevo en el foro, ante todo mis saludosssss!!!... Y mi pregunta es si probaron el circuito y funciono?
> Ya que padezco de este problema de tartamudes por culpa de un susto cuando era chico (8 AÑOS), si bien lo eh manejado y mejorada con el pasar del tiempo hoy con 26 años quiero llegar a mi ultima meta que es casi inalcanzable, HABLAR BIEN!!!
> Me gustaria que me informen si funciona asi llevar a cabo la realizacion del producto!!!
> Saludos



Lee todo el post, y si nadie lo ha probado, que mejor que tu para realizarlo.

Saludos.


----------

